# Hot Dogs With Chilli



## Recorderdude (May 9, 2011)

What, I did another music thing?

Yeah, here's a song about sonic and chilidogs, more info below.
[youtube]5hMGMyBLFKM[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hMGMyBLFKM...player_embedded



Spoiler



Hey, guys. New song. Might animate it someday.

If there's two things I remember most fondly in my childhood, they are Sonic The Hedgehog and Chicken Soup With Rice (no, not the food. the song by Carole King). Like any true fan of both of these would do, I have mutated them together! "Hot Dogs and Chili" is a Weird Al-esque re-writing of the classic song about a group of children's strange obsession with soup; It focuses on the obsession with chilli dogs of the oh-so-famous blue blur, Sonic The Hedgehog. Surely nothing could go wrong with this innocent song...right?

Lyrics: 
In january, I've cold feet
While runnin' through the snow and sleet
But it's the perfect time to eat
Chili Dogs
One, two or three
Eatin' hot dogs with chilli

In february I will run
from amy's twisted affection
Spendin' my days with dogs in buns
Munch a dog
or two or three
munchin hot dogs with chilli

In march I'll run 'cross the land
In search of emeralds bright and grand
And make some stops at hot dog stands
Buyin' one
or two or three
buyin' hot dogs with chilli

In april the rain pours and pours
I'm stuck inside and TV bores
So I run right out to the stores
To have one
or two or three
Delicious hot dogs with chilli

In may, eggman will pay a call
roboticizing animals
I'll beat him with cholesterol
Feed him one
or two or three
Feed him hot dogs with chilli

In june I'll go on a plane ride
my buddy tails right by my side
We'll pack a lunch and open wide
sharin' one 
or two or three
sharin' hot dogs with chilli

In july, I'll hang out with knux
He'll yak about how his job sucks
I'll give him dogs to cheer him up
give him one 
or two or three
give him hot dogs with chilli

In august I will jump and dash
through monitors that give me cash
I'll buy chili dogs for my stash
buy a ton 
or two or three
buyin hot dogs with chilli

In september I'll often chat
with that retarded obese cat
He offers me fish, I say "screw that!"
I'll have one
or two or three
of my hot dogs with chilli

In october I'll trick-or-treat
and gather up a bag of sweets
I'll trade it all for hot dog meat
Tradin' one
or two or three
tradin' hot dogs with chilli

In november I start to see
My friends ain't where they used to be
Who cares, I've got dogs with chilli
I'll eat one or two or three
Of those hot dogs with chilli

It's december and I'm screwed
This christmas has a lonely mood... 
Is that two fox tails in my food?!
I think so
how could he be
In my hot dogs with
In my hot dogs with
In my hot dogs with chilli

Oh my god, how'd I not see
Should've read the ingredients more carefully
For I've eaten my friends in these hot dogs with chilli

Hot dogs with chilli-hiii!



So yeah, I have no clue why I did this, but if nothing else it was good vocal practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh, and this is the original song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I5fYC8EXKk


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2011)

Holy crap, I just nostalgia'd. I remember watching that cartoon when I was young, and I can remember dem Chili Dogs.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 9, 2011)

And I always wondered how come he's so fast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......

Got a lighter anyone ?? - & where's the nearest toilet ??? .....


----------



## Recorderdude (May 9, 2011)

Holy crap, other tempers grew up with chicken soup too? I thought nobody would get this XD

Well, glad you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do try to improve my vocals with everything I record, so once I've got a copyright I can start recording my originals and do it well.


----------

